# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  ★★ نقـــل مباشـــــر الزعيــــــم (2) vs الاتحــــــاد مدنــي (1) ★★

## yassirali66

*مطلع مايو 2011
                                  الاسبوع الثامن للدورى الممتاز
                                           استاد ود مدنى
                          الإتحاد مدنى ....

 المريخ زعيم الكرة السودانية
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اووووووووووووووووووووو الليله الحبيب ياسر الفتح البوست الله يستر بس ههههههههههههه



















نتمنى ان يكون مصدر الانتصار الكبير للمريخ و منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اووووووووووووووووووووو الليله الحبيب ياسر الفتح البوست الله يستر بس ههههههههههههه



















نتمنى ان يكون مصدر الانتصار الكبير للمريخ و منصورين باذن الله






وينو عجبكو!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					




وينو عجبكو!!!!!





شنو يا زول بالراحة علينا ياخ :033: 








ولا نقوم جارين زولك ده شايل سيف ياخ :mqc8h7ro1ih03gd6weg


ولا اخير المواجهه :ITSCHY: 


:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مطلع مايو 2011
                                  الاسبوع الثامن للدورى الممتاز
                                           استاد ود مدنى
                          الإتحاد مدنى ....

 المريخ زعيم الكرة السودانية




القناة الناقلة : قوون .. التردد: 11595 الترميز 27500 4/3
 الاذاعة الناقلة : الرياضية 104.
 البث المباشر على الانترنت :
 قناة قوون
http://goansport.tv/permalink/3005.html
 الاذاعة الرياضية 104
http://sportsfm104.net/استمع-للاذاعة/3006.html  

*

----------


## طارق الامين

*بالتوفيق لزعيم الكره السودانيه ...

....

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

القناة الناقلة : قوون .. التردد: 11595 الترميز 27500 4/3
 الاذاعة الناقلة : الرياضية 104.
 البث المباشر على الانترنت :
 قناة قوون
http://goansport.tv/permalink/3005.html
 الاذاعة الرياضية 104
http://sportsfm104.net/استمع-للاذاعة/3006.html  




مشكووووووووووووور عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*بإذن الله منصورين 

ونبدا بي توقعات النتيجة 

بإذن الله منصورين 2 - صفر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الامين
					

بالتوفيق لزعيم الكره السودانيه ...

....




بالتوفيق يا طارق الامين
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*:bsm:

اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*منصورين باذن الله
كراعك خدره ان شاء الله يا 66 !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

منصورين باذن الله
كراعك خدره ان شاء الله يا 66 !!



او لا تذكر كيف كنا ننتصر في المعارك السابقه يااخا العرب؟

*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*ان شاء الله النصر للزعيم.
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم   أنصر   الزعيم     نصرا   كبيرا   مستحق
                        	*

----------


## AMRO MOAWIA KHOGALI

*بعد انتهاء تمرين اليوم واثناء خروج الحضري بسيارته اعترض طريقه عربة نقل  (دفار) وحدث تصادم بين العربتين مما تسبب في اضرار لعربة الحضري فقط ودون  اي اصابات الحضري  سليم 100% وبحمد الله ذهب المعسكر مع بقية اللاعبين  استعدادا للسفر لمدني .الف حمدا لله على سلامتك ياحضري .. 
نقلا عن :
http://almerrikh.com/index.php?optio...-news&Itemid=4
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم نصرا مبين 
*

----------


## مناوي

*اللهم انصر الزعيم اليوم وغدا وكل يوم ... 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

تشكيلة المريخ 
من المتوقع أن يخوض المريخ المواجهة بتشكيلة تضم عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي ،سفاري ،باسكال ،موسي الزومة ،نجم الدين عبد الله ،احمد الباشا ،نصر الدين الشغيل ،قلق ، مصعب،كليتشي ،هنو ،ساكواها.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

تشكيلة الاتحاد
احمد موسي ،حاتم مينا ، عبد الله إدريس ،معاوية فداسي معتز الزومة ، ،خلف الله ،نادر ،محي الدين ،زهير زكريا ،أبو القاسم سعيد .


*

----------


## hamdi73

*منتصرين بإذن الله تعالى دعواتكم يا شفوت .

*

----------


## senba

*صحى ناس فوووول ديل بيقدروا ينقلوا المبارة ولى نسافر يا جماعة؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*النسور لاعب مع مضروب شندى اليوم يعنى احتمال قون تنقل مبارتهم فقط العندو معلومات الرجاء الافادة
                        	*

----------


## bakri2010

*قولوا اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد انشاء الله سنفوز اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يارب انصر المريخ دائما
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب ياكريم انصر الزعيم فوق فوق مريخنا قوق

تفويته
انت متاكد قووووووووووون ناقله الكوره 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا شباب قوون ناقلة الكورة ولا نتصرف لانو الهلال لاعب في نفس التوقيت العندوا معلومات يورينا
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*منصورين باذن الله 3/صفر
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*بإذن الله تعالى منتصرين , 
ومبروووووك مقدماً أخى ياسر
*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا شباب قوون ناقلة الكورة ولا نتصرف لانو الهلال لاعب في نفس التوقيت العندوا معلومات يورينا



 
منتصرين بأذن الله ......
ياريت لو فى زول عندو معلومة من قناة قون يورينا ليها هنا ......
*

----------


## ابووعد

*ناس فوووول قنعانين منهم fm100كيف
*

----------


## مرهف

*اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا
يامسهل الامور سهل لنا امورنا ونصرا مؤزرا لسودان المريخ باذنك
...

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباب   هل   قناة    الفوووووووووووووووول   بتنقل   المباراة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*أرجوا  أنّْ لاينسانا  الشباب  فى مدنى
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياناس   الأخبار   شنو     قناة  فوووووووووول   ناقله  مباراة   الجلافيط   والأداعه   شرحوا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   5   ساكواها    سواااااااااااااااااها   قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قناة فوول تنقل مباراة الهلال و الازاعة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تشكيلة   الزعيم    الحضرى  

مصعب    نجم  الدين   سفارى    باسكال  

   الباشا   الشغيل   السعودى   قلق

  ساكواها    وكلتشى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجلافيط متقدمين علي النسور بهدفين و المريخ متقدم بهدف ساكواها و الدقيقة الان 11
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 10 ( الأعضاء 10 والزوار 0)     ‏عجبكو, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏bakri2010, ‏midris3, ‏yassirali66, ‏ziyada, ‏هجو الأقرع, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود من الله, ‏ود الدمام



شنو يا مدير استلم بوستك ده ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قناة فوول تنقل صور من مباراة المريخ في صندوق صغير في الشاشة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المديع   فى   الأداعه    عامل  فيها   مادون   ,,,  بحكى   فى   زواج   الممثله   رجاء   الجداوى  ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اي زول عندو تكبير يفتح قوون و يكبر الصورة في مباراة المريخ حيشوف كويس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للمريخ يستلم حارس الاتحاد من هنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للاتحاد اوف سايد ينفذ الحضري
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباب  والله    الأداعه   بتديع   فى  مباراة  المريخ    وهى   فى  وادى    وصندوق    فوووووووول   فى   وادى 

  الكورة   يكون   فى   القناة    ركنيه   وفى  الأداعه    تكون   الكوره   رمية  تماس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هجمة للمريخ يستلم حارس الاتحاد من هنو



 
ياعجبكو     هنو   ما   لاعب   ,,,  والحين  الكورة   فى  قناة   فوووووووول  كامله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان قناة قوون ومباراة المريخ بث بشاشة كاملة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ياعجبكو     هنو   ما   لاعب   ,,,  والحين  الكورة   فى  قناة   فوووووووول  كامله





والله يا ود الدمام قبيل في الشاشة الصغيرة دي شفتو هنو ههههههههههههه لكن ما مشكلة هسي كبروها و شايف كويس 

شكرا علي التنبيه :oao5:
                        	*

----------


## مصطفي فيصل

*والله دا كلام فارغ عليكم الله في حياتكم شوفتو ليكم دوري في العالم ببثو مبارياتو بالطريقة دي؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الشئ   الملاحظ    فى  هده  الدقائق    ::    السعودى   والشغيل    بلعبوا   فى  مكان   واحد  للأسف   قون   للأتحاد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان التعادل للاتحاد ههههههههههههه الله يستر والله يا نجم الدين الله يغيظك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نجم  الدين     الدرن  للأتحاد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من الشغيل للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

نجم  الدين     الدرن  للأتحاد





انت يا ود الدمام نجم الدين ده شايت وين ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان الاتحاد يقود هجمات و تهديفه  و يستلم الحضري
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الطرف   اليمين  ده   الحل   فيه   هو   محمد   شمس  الفلاح  ....
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الان الاتحاد يقود هجمات و تهديفه  و يستلم الحضري



سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الناس ديل رجعوا سريع كده ليه لكورة الهلال احسبوا الزمن يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الطرف   اليمين  ده   الحل   فيه   هو   محمد   شمس  الفلاح  ....





والله بلة جابر مافي زيوو لو خلا الجوز و قلة الادب :sm127:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مصعب    كل   عكسياته   فى   يد   الحارس
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياجماعه الشغيل لاعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للمريخ تتلعب بالراس للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مصعب    كل   عكسياته   فى   يد   الحارس




والله يا ود الدمام الله يمرقنا بس من مدني دي و مصعب معروف في العكسيات ههههههههههههههه


الان مباراة المريخ بشاشة كاملة علي قوون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الوسط    نقطة   الضعف   والسعودى    كل   لعبة  مشتركة   فاول     وأخد    كرت  أصفر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للرومان تهديفة للاوت من معتز الزومة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياجماعه الشغيل لاعب





اي يا مرتضي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    العجب     هو   الحل    ؟؟؟  السعودى    الشغيل   كلتشى    ليس   لهم    وجود
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اقبض ناس قوون جابو كورة الهلال 6 دقائق و المريخ 4 دقائق بس انا متاكد كنت ماسك الزمن ده نفهموا شنوا يا رمدان ؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياجماعه بي امانه كدا فيلكس ماسووووووووووووووووره
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

العجب    العجب     هو   الحل    ؟؟؟  السعودى    الشغيل   كلتشى    ليس   لهم    وجود





والله يا ود الدمام العجب لياقته تعبانة اخير القاعدين ديل منو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياجماعه بي امانه كدا فيلكس ماسووووووووووووووووره




كدي خلونا في مواسيرنا اللاعبين في مدني ديل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الشوط   الأول   ماشى  على  النهاية    والمستوى   تعباااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اقبض ناس قوون جابو كورة الهلال 6 دقائق و المريخ 4 دقائق بس انا متاكد كنت ماسك الزمن ده نفهموا شنوا يا رمدان ؟



 هههههههههههههه والله ياعجبكو حددتها معاهم:ZZWHIP:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

كدي خلونا في مواسيرنا اللاعبين في مدني ديل





هههههههههههههههه قوية والله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كلتشى  من   المباراة   الفايته   مستواه   نازل   جدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ثلاث دقائق في مباراة الهلال و انتقلوا لمباراة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالله    حلونا   من  نجم  الدين   ده   كورة  مابعرف  يعكسها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دقيقتين في مباراة المريخ و انتقلوا لمباراة الهلال برضو تاني
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياجماعه ماتشيلو هم انشاء الله غالبيييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

دقيقتين في مباراة المريخ و انتقلوا لمباراة الهلال برضو تاني




احسن زاتو الواحد بقي يتشائم بالقناة المهببة دي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان خطا للمريخ بالقرب من ال18 يا الله قوون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكافوتي دور في مدني ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الكافوتي دور في مدني ههههههههههههه



الحاصل شنو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مصعب عمر ينفذ المخالفة ليد الحارس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هجوم   المريخ   ضيع    قون   لا  يضيع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله يجوا الشوط التاني باستراتيجية جديدة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الحاصل شنو؟؟




والله يا ريد من المخالفة المحتسبة للمريخ هههههههههههههه الناس جاتط 


:mdry:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مصعب عمر ينفذ المخالفة ليد الحارس



 
حاج   موت   شكروه    نام
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انذار للاعب الاتحاد و ناش مصعب بونية قدام الحكم و الحكم عمل رايح هههههههه والله حيرتونا يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا ريد من المخالفة المحتسبة للمريخ هههههههههههههه الناس جاتط 


:mdry:




تعرف الناس ديل جايين مشحونين
ممكن يطلعوا من جو المباراة ببساطة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله قوون نجم الدين عجييييييييييييب عالمي عديل خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

الله يمرضك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نهاية    الشوط   الأول   بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان نهاية الشوط الاول و المباراة تعادل ايجابي بهدف للفريقين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الان نهاية الشوط الاول و المباراة تعادل ايجابي بهدف للفريقين



هدف للفريقين يعني يقسموه نص نص
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله اخير لينا بله جابر بي الف مره
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

تعرف الناس ديل جايين مشحونين
ممكن يطلعوا من جو المباراة ببساطة




هههههههههه والله الليله الله يمرق الناس ديل من مدني وعلي العلي حارس الاتحاد حسى بثقة عشان حاج موت بيديها ليو في يدو و نجم الدين الا يطلعو لانو مرق من جو المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*تهديد ناس مدني جاب ليهم حاجة كان مفروض لاعب الاتحاد ينطرد ويتجلد كمان لكن طالما ليس لدينا مجلس يحمينا فعلى المريخ السلام  
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

هدف للفريقين يعني يقسموه نص نص





لا لا اي واحد يدوهوا ليو حبة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ :h3: 


:spor:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*من  خلال   الفترات   اللى  تم   فيها  نقل   المباراة   لاعبى   الزعيم   ...   لياقه   ضعيفه   وعدم   تركيز  

    ولاعبى   الوسط    الأرتكاز    السعودى  والشغيل  دوما   واقفين   مع  بعض   وسفارى  ونجم  الدين 

    حتى   اللى   هدف   الأحرزه   نجم  الدين   كانوا   هو   وسفارى   وليس  معهم   مهاجم  ...  ده  كل  

عدم   تركيز
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عليكم الله اسي ورونو السعودي دا جابوهو لي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المطلوب   من  سئ   البدرى   أدخال   العجب   حتى   ينظم   وسط   الزعيم    وراجى   فى   الهجوم 

غير   هدا    لن  يكون   فى  جديد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

عليكم الله اسي ورونو السعودي دا جابوهو لي



  السعودى   7  مباريات   ما  لعب    هل  يعقل   فى  مباراة   خارج   أرضك   تدفع  به 

  دى   نفس   الطريقة   اللى  طيرنا   بها    من  الأبطال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان هجمات مريخية علي مرمي الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*دخول   راجى   بديلا    لنجم  الدين   الهداف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحكم جبان عديل في مدني هرشوا عامل نايم من قبيل يا الله امرقنا من مدني
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*سلام لكل الصفوه
ويارب أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

دخول   راجى   بديلا    لنجم  الدين   الهداف





الله يجازي محنك يا ود الدمام قلت لي نجم الدين شنو ههههههههههههه:14_6_12[1]:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

سلام لكل الصفوه
ويارب أنصر المريخ





وعليكم السلام يا حسن بشير :wave:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأتحاد    مهاجم    بكل   قوة    ودفاع   المريخ    مفكك   وضعيف
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دا شنو ياعجبكو مزيع في حته وصوره في حته
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   ياعجبكو     نحن  مع  ناس   نجم  الدين   وموسى   الزومه   لن   نحصل  على  شئ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان الحكم يتغاضي عن بلنتي واضح زي عين الشمس والله حكام اخر زمن
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحكم   الجبان   أكلنا    فى  ضربة   جزاء   واضحه     مافيها  أى   شك
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الإتحاد لاعب بغيرة شديدة , 
ولعيبتنا خوف شديد على أرجلهم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

دا شنو ياعجبكو مزيع في حته وصوره في حته




ولسه يا مرتضي مع قناة فوول حتشوف العجائب :a38:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب   العجب    العجب    هو   الحل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مصعب  وتسديده    فى   الكشافات    وهنو   على   الخط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

والله   ياعجبكو     نحن  مع  ناس   نجم  الدين   وموسى   الزومه   لن   نحصل  على  شئ





ما تخاف يا ود الدمام الان هنو قادم :tfkeer:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*السعودى    يضيع    هدف    على   الطلاق   النعام  آدم   مايضيعه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج السعودي و دخول هنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان تحسن مستوي المريخ في الهجمات و منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحقوووووووووووووو اتير الماسورة جاب قوووون خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الجلافيط    غسلوا   أحزانهم     فى   النسور
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   13     والتعادل  مازال  مستمر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الجلافيط    غسلوا   أحزانهم     فى   النسور




علي الطلاق النسور ديل انا لو جيت بغلبهم بلاي ده فريق اتير يجيب فيهم قوون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله منصورين لا للحزن و الاستسلام المبكر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

علي الطلاق النسور ديل انا لو جيت بغلبهم بلاي ده فريق اتير يجيب فيهم قوون



 
ياعجبكو     أثير   وصدام
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الباشا   قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدفق فنان من الباشا و تصليحة عجيبة من راجي مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله قوووووووووون رهيب و باذن الله منصورين بمزيد من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بعد    ده   الله   يسترنا   مع     الدفاع   ناس    مصعب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ده    وقت   العجب     ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحين   العجب     على    الخط    ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الباشا راجل تمام , ريحنا الله يديو الفى المرادو 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ود الدمام عجيب والله بقيت مدرب عديل ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    بديلا   لساكواها     والحكم   ده   خاااااااااااااااااف  من  ناس   مدنى   عديل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*راجي لاعب يمتلك ميزات خاصة في التحضين على الكرة وحمايتها كما يمتلك ميزة الاختراق والاصرار والعزيمة على امتلاك الكرة ومن الصعب جدا ان تضيع الكرة من بين ارجله 
راجي لاعب بمواصفات خاصة ويكون في احسن حالاته عندما تكون لياقته مكتملة لكل ذلك ارشحه لكي يكون صانع العاب المريخ القادم 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ود الدمام عجيب والله بقيت مدرب عديل ههههههههه



 
عجبكو     والله   أدرب   أحسن   من  سئ   البدرى   ده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان المريخ عاد للمباراة بصورة افضل و خصوصا بدخول الملك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

عجبكو     والله   أدرب   أحسن   من  سئ   البدرى   ده





هههههههههههه واثق منك ي مان :wave:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تم   تعديل   فى   التشكيله   داخل   الملعب   رجوع   الباشا   للطرف  اليمين   ورجوع   لقلق   وهدا   من 

أخطأ    البدرى   ...   الباشا   متحرك    كويس   فى   الوسط
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

عجبكو والله أدرب أحسن من سئ البدرى ده



 والله ياود الدمام البدري دا كنت واقف معاهو لكن بعد دا ماعندي ليه حاجه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

راجي لاعب يمتلك ميزات خاصة في التحضين على الكرة وحمايتها كما يمتلك ميزة الاختراق والاصرار والعزيمة على امتلاك الكرة ومن الصعب جدا ان تضيع الكرة من بين ارجله 
راجي لاعب بمواصفات خاصة ويكون في احسن حالاته عندما تكون لياقته مكتملة لكل ذلك ارشحه لكي يكون صانع العاب المريخ القادم 





والله يا نادر راجي ينفع مهاجم وانا افضله مهاجم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

عجبكو والله أدرب أحسن من سئ البدرى ده



اخونا ود الدمام 

البدري صاحب رؤية فنية ثاقبة 
هذا ما وضح حتى الان في كل مباريات المريخ 
والتي استطاع ان يغير فيها حال المريخ بتبديلاته في الشوط الثاني 
وحتى الان كل تبديلات المريخ مية المية 
وكانت في صالح الفريق 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*النسور يضيع بلنتي عليكم الله ده فريق خخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*في الراديو جابو كورة جلافيط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اخونا ود الدمام 

البدري صاحب رؤية فنية ثاقبة 
هذا ما وضح حتى الان في كل مباريات المريخ 
والتي استطاع ان يغير فيها حال المريخ بتبديلاته في الشوط الثاني 
وحتى الان كل تبديلات المريخ مية المية 
وكانت في صالح الفريق 



      أين   الرؤيه    الفنيه    فى  أدخال   السعودى    هل   شارك   فى  مباراة   فى   الدورى  من  بدايته
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هنو يضيع هدف موكد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هنو    يضيع    هدف  مضموووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

في الراديو جابو كورة جلافيط




تابع في قناة فوول
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*حلوووووووه من عجب تصطدم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ركنية    للزعيم   من  تسديدة  العجب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

حلوووووووه من عجب تصطدم




حباب سكواها انت وين من قبيل يا فردة :wave:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مخالفة    للزعيم    فى   مكان  جميل    جدا   نتمنى   الأستفاده   منها
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*سلام يا شباب والله جيت البيت بعدي الشوط التاني لكن شفت قون الباشا الروعة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان مخالفة للزعيم و قووووووووووووووووووووون من كلتشي ينتقده الحكم بصفة الاوف سايد ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كلتشى   يحرز    الثالث   من  كورة   مرتده   من  الحارس    والحكم    قال   تسلل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

سلام يا شباب والله جيت البيت بعدي الشوط التاني لكن شفت قون الباشا الروعة





هههههههههههههههههه وعليكم السلام يا شمس الدين و اتفضل لي جوه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الملك   يلعب    كوره    بتاعت   معلم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   37   والزعيم   متقدم   بهدفين   لهدف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أشهد  الله   العجب    يوزع    فى   الباصات    بالمسطره
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان ضغط مريخي رهيب علي الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياناس قون كورة الجلافيط دي منتهيه بتجيبوها لي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا نادر راجي ينفع مهاجم وانا افضله مهاجم



اتفق معك تماما العزيز عجبكو لكن المريخ  حاليا به كم هائل من المهاجمين في هذا الخط وحوجة المريخ لصانع العاب تجعله يستفيد من امكانيات راجي الهائلة في الاستلام والتمرير والتقدم في تمويل المهاجمين بالكرات البينية وضبط الايقاع في الوسط 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

أشهد  الله   العجب    يوزع    فى   الباصات    بالمسطره





والله لو نقص كم كيلو كده يبقي مايسترو المريخ و يلعب المباريات كاملة
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هههههههههههههههههه وعليكم السلام يا شمس الدين و اتفضل لي جوه



كيفك يا عجبكو يا خاين والله الليلة فقدتك ياخ ..... إتمتعت براك الليلة مش كده :A12:
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   الأتحاد    هرشوا   الحكم   الجبااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الباشا    قله   مردوده   برجوعه   للطرف   اليمين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اتفق معك تماما العزيز عجبكو لكن المريخ  حاليا به كم هائل من المهاجمين في هذا الخط وحوجة المريخ لصانع العاب تجعله يستفيد من امكانيات راجي الهائلة في الاستلام والتمرير والتقدم في تمويل المهاجمين بالكرات البينية وضبط الايقاع في الوسط 




:oao5:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ناس   فوووووووووووووووووووووول   ديل  كورة  الجلافيط    منتهيه   وبرضو    مكرهننا   بيها   وتانى   سنة    

  بجيبوها   لينا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

كيفك يا عجبكو يا خاين والله الليلة فقدتك ياخ ..... إتمتعت براك الليلة مش كده :A12:





هههههههههههههه والله يا شمس الدين فاقدك ياخ والليله الرجفة كانت حاصلة من بدري لكن ربنا حلانا والحمد لله 



:7_13_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ثلاثه   دقائق   وقت   بدل   ضائع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بسكال    ينقص    الزعيم   من  التعادل   بسبب  الأستهتار
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كلتشى    يضيع   هدف   بسبب   الأنانيه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   الأتحاد     عملوا    الشغب    مع   كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكافوتي دور تاني في مدني هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عليكم الله في داعي للاستهتار دا 
عافيت منك يابسكااااااااااااااال سيد الرجااااااااااااااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الملعب    جاط     والحكم   جباااااااااااااااااااان   جدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*لاعب من الاتحاد يحمل بالنقالة لخارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انتهت مبرووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياصفوة   السودان    لاعبى   الأتحاد     فى   الدورة   الثانيه   مسؤوليتكم   ومبرووووووووووووووووك  



   الثلاثه   نقااااااااااااط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة انتهت بهدفين للزعيم مقابل هدف للاتحاد مدني مبروك لكل الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك ياصفوه وياحضري قربت تضيعنا هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 21 ( الأعضاء 21 والزوار 0)     ‏عجبكو, ‏Abu RR, ‏alhawii, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مرهف, ‏bakri2010, ‏ابولين, ‏اسماعيل, ‏dawzna, ‏حسن بشير, ‏midris3, ‏minoalmre5, ‏شمس الدين شريف, ‏سكواها 24, ‏عادل, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏عباس التنقر, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الدمام, ‏طارق حامد


مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع و خصوصا للرجافات
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اها الناس الفي مدني ادونا الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*الحكم ما طرد اللاعب ده معقول ؟؟؟؟ ده تعدي عينك عينك والله صحي حكم جبان 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الفضل   يرجع   فى  الثلاثه   نقاط   يرجع    للاعب   المقاتل   باسكاااااااااااااااااااااال   والباشاااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت عارف ياعجبكو الرجافات ظهروا هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## سكواها 24

*الكورة كم يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اها واحد من الرجافات ظهر ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 21 ( الأعضاء 21 والزوار 0) ‏عجبكو, ‏Abu RR, ‏alhawii, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مرهف, ‏bakri2010, ‏ابولين, ‏اسماعيل, ‏dawzna, ‏حسن بشير, ‏midris3, ‏minoalmre5, ‏شمس الدين شريف, ‏سكواها 24, ‏عادل, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏عباس التنقر, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الدمام, ‏طارق حامد


مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع و خصوصا للرجافات



مبروووووك وعقبال للفى بالي وبالك يوم الأربعاء هههههههههههههههههه :mbrok:
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووووك
التلاته نقاط فى الجراب الاحمر
وكلام ابوشيبه صاح مادام الهلول اتغلب كل الحكام حا يكونو ضد الزعيم للتعطيل
حكام اجبن مما كنا نتوقع 
صرف ضربة جزاء 100%
ونقض هدف 100%
كراعك خدرا يا 66
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*الابيض ضميرك الرجافة الكبير ظهر هههههههههههه مبروك يا ابن عمي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

مبروووووك وعقبال للفى بالي وبالك يوم الأربعاء هههههههههههههههههه :mbrok:





هههههههههههههههههه والله رجفت الاربعاء من هسي بدت يا فردة :a38:


لكن برضو الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

مبروووووك وعقبال للفى بالي وبالك يوم الأربعاء هههههههههههههههههه :mbrok:



مرحب ابن عمى !!
قول يا رب . . . هى يوم الاربعاء ؟؟؟
برضو فى نص الاسبوع !!
                        	*

----------


## سكواها 24

*الكورة بالبلدي كدا كم كم لانو نحنا ما عارفين اي شي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

الابيض ضميرك الرجافة الكبير ظهر هههههههههههه مبروك يا ابن عمي 



ياخى هسه لو ما باسكال ما كنا بتنا القوى ؟؟؟؟
الركب شغاله تتطاقش طول زمن المباراه عشان كده ما قدرنا ندخل !!
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكواها 24
					

الكورة بالبلدي كدا كم كم لانو نحنا ما عارفين اي شي



 
2\1 للزعيم إنت جبت واحد والباشا جاب التاني :n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكواها 24
					

الكورة بالبلدي كدا كم كم لانو نحنا ما عارفين اي شي




المريخ غالب 2-1 يا مدير و مبروك عليك
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ياخى هسه لو ما باسكال ما كنا بتنا القوى ؟؟؟؟
الركب شغاله تتطاقش طول زمن المباراه عشان كده ما قدرنا ندخل !!



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكواها 24
					

الكورة بالبلدي كدا كم كم لانو نحنا ما عارفين اي شي



 2/1 للمريخ ساكواها والباشا يا ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ياخى هسه لو ما باسكال ما كنا بتنا القوى ؟؟؟؟
الركب شغاله تتطاقش طول زمن المباراه عشان كده ما قدرنا ندخل !!





ههههههههههههههههههههههه كويس يا حاج الابيض الرجافة :bngo9:
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مبروك النصر والنقاط الغالية
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

2/1 للمريخ ساكواها والباشا يا ساكواها



والتلاتة أقوان جبناهم برانا هم ما جابو قون 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

مبروك النصر والنقاط الغالية





الله يبارك فيك يا فائز :oao5:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

والتلاتة أقوان جبناهم برانا هم ما جابو قون 




اجمل تعليق في البوست يا فردة هههههههههههههههههههه:001555:

:055::055::055::055::055::055::055::055:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أولا   مبروووووووووك   الثلاثه   نقاط   وثانيا    مفروض   سئ   البدرى  ده  يشوف   ليه   حل   فى  أطراف  

الدفاع   ويثبت   محمد  شمس  الفلاح    وعاصم  عابدين   ...   لأن  مصعب   فى  الطرف  الشمال   ضعيف 

    فى   الدفاع   ونجم   الدين    شهر    يونيو    قرب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الليله ياعجبكو بتمشي مني وييييييييين؟
اها غلبنا ياكج!!!!
اوعك يوم تحاول تفتح لينا بوست نقل مباراه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا  أخوانا   مباريات   المريخ    خلوا   اللى   يفتح   البوست   أخونا  حافظ   النور    لأنها   ماشه  معه  باسطه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبروووووووووووووك للزعيم
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك للزعيم  العلامه الكاملة حتي الان ونرجو له التوفيق في كل مبارياته القادمه بأذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

الليله ياعجبكو بتمشي مني وييييييييين؟
اها غلبنا ياكج!!!!
اوعك يوم تحاول تفتح لينا بوست نقل مباراه







و الله يا ياسر شفقت عليك من ناس نجم الدين . . . مبروك الثلاث نقاط
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و الله يا ياسر شفقت عليك من ناس نجم الدين . . . مبروك الثلاث نقاط



نجم الدين ده حقوا يدوهوا جائزه اجمل لقطه
تحت شعار
ما مهم القون ...مهمه اللقطه
هههههههههههه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

الليله ياعجبكو بتمشي مني وييييييييين؟
اها غلبنا ياكج!!!!
اوعك يوم تحاول تفتح لينا بوست نقل مباراه






ههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص يا فردة اتفقنا انت و حافظ بس حصري ليكم الاتنين بس اوع تدقس :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch


:oao12:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مبروك يا صفوة الدرجة الكاملة للنقاط
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اها واحد من الرجافات ظهر ههههههههههههههه



انت شفت حاجة
انا يادووب جيت افتش نتيجة المباراة
الساعة 1:18 صباحا
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*ان شاء الله نواصل كدا
                        	*

----------

